# GoTrader - Opinions Please



## cogs (6 December 2008)

I am interested to know how many use GoTrader and general feedback from those using GoTrader MT4.


----------



## Naked shorts (6 December 2008)

cogs said:


> I am interested to know how many use GoTrader and general feedback from those using GoTrader MT4.




I just started using them and i have found them to be good so far. However their website is a bit dated and hard to navigate.


----------



## cogs (6 December 2008)

Yes I would agree about the website. Platform appears ok at this stage but the cahrts need some customizing to personalise. It appears to be less buggy than other (java style) platforms, this could be due to being installed on our local machines too, will wait and see.


----------

